# WONDERFUL Surprise At My Local Dollar Store



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I got GOOD News on Thursday in the mail. (I have been Fighting Social Security for Disability for 2 1/2 yrs plus now.) I received the Judge's Ruling in the mail Thursday Morning. I BEAT Social Security. The things I have HAD to fight, I even HAD to FIGHT doctors to get Follow up treatment. I was told early on by the facility that did my x-rays that I could NOT get the images. That was a LIE. I got them. Any way, I was so happy on Thursday, I stopped in to Dollar Tree to get some rubber tipped type tooth picks. Well, when I opened the front door and went in, I THOUGHT I was in HEAVEN. Low and behold, right in front of me as I went in the doors, there in the bin at the doors was a WHOLE Bunch of, YES, YARN. There was LOTS of Fun Fur yarn and I went NUTS when I saw a Bunch of Bernat Baby Blanket Yarn. It was ALL Baby Teal in 100g/3.5 oz/ 86 yd Skeins. I could NOT help myself. I bought 20 of them. I want to make 2 blankets for my 2 grandsons. I want to make BERNAT® BABY BLANKET- SHADOW CABLE BABY BLANKET. I made one into a lap throw for myself in white and I LOVE it. I am going to be busy. I have to make an afghan for a wedding gift. I already committed myself to this.

Thursday was a GOOD Day.


----------



## annfarr (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! And enjoy.


----------



## annfarr (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! And enjoy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Great news and a great bargain


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for you beating the Social Security quagmire, and thank goodness for the judge that ruled in your favor.

Have fun with your new yarn find from the dollar store!


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Good for you to be persistent and win your case. Even better you scored at the dollar store!! Have fun ????


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Happy days ahead. One time several years ago the Dollar tree I go to had yarn and I bought a lot. That's the only time they have ever had it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice find. My Dollar Store has not had yarn in a long time.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Good for you, you go girl. ????


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Yay for you! My dollar store had some of that really soft chenille feeling yarn so I got several skeins a year or two ago. I finally got them out and tried knitting with it and failed miserably 3 times! I give up on that stuff (for now). But that was the only yarn they had at the time and haven't seen any others since. Glad you got a great deal on yours!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> Yay for you! My dollar store had some of that really soft chenille feeling yarn so I got several skeins a year or two ago. I finally got them out and tried knitting with it and failed miserably 3 times! I give up on that stuff (for now). But that was the only yarn they had at the time and haven't seen any others since. Glad you got a great deal on yours!


I had bought chenille yarn in the past. It was HORRIBLE yarn. It was falling apart. I gave up and did not try wasting my time making anything with it. The small pieces that made up the chenille were NOT secured. They would free fall away making a mess by simply working the yarn. The Bernat Baby Blankey yarn does not do that. Thank goodness.

Thank you for the CHEER. I was walking on Cloud Nine for both issues.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

annfarr said:


> Congratulations! And enjoy.


THANK you. It feels SO GOOD.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Good for you, you go girl. ????


THANK you. It feels SO GOOD.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Nice find. My Dollar Store has not had yarn in a long time.


It has been a lot of years since this store carried yarn too.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

beejay said:


> Happy days ahead. One time several years ago the Dollar tree I go to had yarn and I bought a lot. That's the only time they have ever had it.


It has been several years since this store had any also.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

I just looked at the label. It's BERNAT Boa, 100g/3.5 oz. Right, that's what I had a problem with too, it was dropping parts of the fuzz all over the place. It's like a strand with thin tassles hanging from the strand. Maybe I'll try it again with big needles. : )


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

nvnannie said:


> Good for you to be persistent and win your case. Even better you scored at the dollar store!! Have fun ????


It has been a LONG hard fought battle. It was unbelievable some of the "fights" I had to battle. I had to make sure that physical therapy was approved by insurance. There was an appointment that I had to cancel as I had thought to check with my insurance. The appointment was NOT approved. The request was sent WHEN I CALLED TO CANCEL my appointment and told WHY I was cancelling. AND there was NO apology for not sending the request sooner. There has been such a LONG list of such things that I had to be on guard for.

Carole


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

CaroleJS said:


> I had bought chenille yarn in the past. It was HORRIBLE yarn. It was falling apart. I gave up and did not try wasting my time making anything with it. The small pieces that made up the chenille were NOT secured. They would free fall away making a mess by simply working the yarn. The Bernat Baby Blankey yarn does not do that. Thank goodness.
> 
> Thank you for the CHEER. I was walking on Cloud Nine for both issues.
> 
> Carole


I guess I didn't hit "send" when I replied. I looked at the label. It's BERNAT Boa 100g/3.5 oz, decent size and enough to make a hat. I may try again and use a much larger needle. If it doesn't work I may donate it to my granddaughter's nursery school for class projects. : )
Oh gee, now the other reply showed up haha, sorry.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Good for you beating the Social Security quagmire, and thank goodness for the judge that ruled in your favor.
> 
> Have fun with your new yarn find from the dollar store!


Thank you. It was a GREAT day reading the Judges Ruling. My attorney was even VERY Happy after the hearing. Soon as I left my last job, the Judge determined that I have been disable since that day.

I LOVE shopping at Dollar Store.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great news and a great bargain


Thank you. I thought so too.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> I just looked at the label. It's BERNAT Boa, 100g/3.5 oz. Right, that's what I had a problem with too, it was dropping parts of the fuzz all over the place. It's like a strand with thin tassles hanging from the strand. Maybe I'll try it again with big needles. : )


Yeah, I have the boa yarn. You do have to use larger needles. The RULE of thumb for yarn size does not work with it. I think I used a size 7 or 8 needle when knitting the boa.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

GrannieAnnie F said:


> I guess I didn't hit "send" when I replied. I looked at the label. It's BERNAT Boa 100g/3.5 oz, decent size and enough to make a hat. I may try again and use a much larger needle. If it doesn't work I may donate it to my granddaughter's nursery school for class projects. : )
> Oh gee, now the other reply showed up haha, sorry.


No problem. Sometimes these computers or the internet is slow.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh I hope this helps your mental anguish! Sure glad you have had your knitting to relieve stress.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Oh I hope this helps your mental anguish! Sure glad you have had your knitting to relieve stress.


Yes, that has been so helpful. Thank goodness for having a STASH.

Carole


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

you sound so happy...it's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Persistence pays off - well done.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

NCNeedler said:


> you sound so happy...it's wonderful! Congratulations!


Yes, I am VERY Happy. I FINALLY can see the "light at the end of this UGLY Tunnel" I have been in. I mean, to ask about seeing a Doctor for followup and to be told "No, you are Not a surgical Candidate." The Doctor WAS NOT A SURGEON! !

I ONLY got Proper action by the Doctor when THEY Learned that I have an Attorney who was willing to FIND me another Doctor. I then suddenly was sent for a FULL Spine x-ray, and sent for an MRI and I was scheduled to Consult with a Surgeon as I have Sever Scoliosis with a 45 degree cobb curve to my spine. Two years ago, it was a 39 degree cobb curve.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Persistence pays off - well done.


Thank you. It sure does. I also owe gratitude to My Attorney as he kept informed of how I was doing and what was happening with my medical treatment and told me WHAT I NEEDED to do.

Carole


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you! Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Good for you! Sounds like you had a good day.


It feels good to have a Good Day. Thank you.

Carole


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Be careful the Baby Blanket can wear you out.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

great news for you and enjoy your new yarn, you found a good buy.
as they say you were in the right place at the right time.

Happy Knitting


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

So glad you beat the system, enjoy your yarn.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Glad you got sorted OUT!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> Be careful the Baby Blanket can wear you out.


I am looking forward to knitting this blanket. I have made one already. It turns OUT BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> great news for you and enjoy your new yarn, you found a good buy.
> as they say you were in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Happy Knitting


YES, YES, YES. I agree completely with you. And thank you for the well Wishes.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

rujam said:


> So glad you beat the system, enjoy your yarn.


Thank YOU. With going through ALL that I have SEEN and Experienced through ALL of this (to put it politely) JUNK that I have SEEN and EXPERIENCED, I Can relate to the HURDLES that President Trump is enduring AND His family. It takes a STRONG FAITH of what is RIGHT and What is WRONG to Fight and endure the battle to come out the VICTOR. I believe this Whole Hearted.

I Fought MY Battle against Social Security and also Doctors for OVER 2 1/2 yrs. This battle started the beginning of August 2015.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Glad you got sorted OUT!


You can imagine how it feels to have all this WON. The Yarn find felt like a Great reward.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I would like to THANK EVERYONE who has expressed their well Wishes for me having become the WINNER over this Corrupt system. I only WISH that this could all be ended by our current President's Staff.

Carole


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

SS is horrible to fivht, good for you!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Jedmo said:


> SS is horrible to fivht, good for you!


Thank you. I had to have my "guard" up through the complete process. I found it unbelievable that it took a document to be mailed from a SS Office 1 hour North of where I live, it took TEN DAYS for it to get to my house. AND it was something that I had 10 Days to get it to UTAH. I PAID to have it mailed to them in Three days. It felt like they were DESTINED to MAKE ME Fail.

I LOVE my Mother. When I told her of the things I was STARTING to experience when this began. She told me, "They are stupid. They do NOT know Who THEY are dealing with."

Carole


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats on your SSD award! It took me 3 1\2 yrs. to get mine! That was after a heart attack, and a stroke (plus a number of other things). And congrats with the scoring in the yarn!????????????


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats. i am working with Bernat blanket yarn now. I love it.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

JoeA said:


> Congrats on your SSD award! It took me 3 1\2 yrs. to get mine! That was after a heart attack, and a stroke (plus a number of other things). And congrats with the scoring in the yarn!????????????


Yeah. I am REALLY sorry yours took so long. I don't know what it was about mine, but the Judge told me at the end of the Hearing that he was going to "Expedite" mine. He also told me he has Half the staff that he needs. It took almost 2 months for him to have his Ruling wrote up for my case.

It is so sad how Corrupt The process is for those of us who REALLY need this.

Thank you. The yarn find felt so great.

Carole


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Congrats. i am working with Bernat blanket yarn now. I love it.


This is a Wonderfully warm yarn to use for a blanket or a throw. I LOVE the lap throw I made for myself. I have it across the back of my love seat sofa when I am not using it.

Carole


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> I got GOOD News on Thursday in the mail. (I have been Fighting Social Security for Disability for 2 1/2 yrs plus now.) I received the Judge's Ruling in the mail Thursday Morning. I BEAT Social Security. The things I have HAD to fight, I even HAD to FIGHT doctors to get Follow up treatment. I was told early on by the facility that did my x-rays that I could NOT get the images. That was a LIE. I got them. Any way, I was so happy on Thursday, I stopped in to Dollar Tree to get some rubber tipped type tooth picks. Well, when I opened the front door and went in, I THOUGHT I was in HEAVEN. Low and behold, right in front of me as I went in the doors, there in the bin at the doors was a WHOLE Bunch of, YES, YARN. There was LOTS of Fun Fur yarn and I went NUTS when I saw a Bunch of Bernat Baby Blanket Yarn. It was ALL Baby Teal in 100g/3.5 oz/ 86 yd Skeins. I could NOT help myself. I bought 20 of them. I want to make 2 blankets for my 2 grandsons. I want to make BERNAT® BABY BLANKET- SHADOW CABLE BABY BLANKET. I made one into a lap throw for myself in white and I LOVE it. I am going to be busy. I have to make an afghan for a wedding gift. I already committed myself to this.
> 
> Thursday was a GOOD Day.


Thursday WAS a good day ! 
So happy for you. Enjoy your new yarn. 
:sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

It's crazy how some people fight for years to get disability and others can get it the first time that they apply. 
I do believe that some get it that don't need it while others that truly do need it don't. It's quite sad actually. They should have people that actually do something to stop the fraud. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Thursday WAS a good day !
> So happy for you. Enjoy your new yarn.
> :sm24: :sm02:


Thank you so much for your Wonderful Comment. I will enjoy the yarn.

Carole Shay


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I am sooo happy for your success over SS. My son is about to embark on the same journey. We have been told the average is 2-1/2 years and at least 3 appeals to show them you are sincere. It's a tragedy to treat people in ain in such an inhumane way. As some said here..those that really need it seem to be the ones denied. A friend of his told us to hire an attorney even though they take a percentage of your first check and to be sure that he/she will only take from the first. It took him 3 years but obtained it. Many times a mental disease is not taken with the same seriousness as physical because it's not always apparent. Most people would prefer to continue working and carrying on life in a normal way but the rules of SS don't seem to be aware of that fact. My wish for you is peace. Regards....Geo


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Congratulations Carole! It is beginning to seem to me that the government just wants old folks and disabled ones to move out of the country and be quiet. Nice find on the yarn, wow! You just never know what you will find in the dollar stores. Have fun making the blankets for your grandsons~


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Georget said:


> I am sooo happy for your success over SS. My son is about to embark on the same journey. We have been told the average is 2-1/2 years and at least 3 appeals to show them you are sincere. It's a tragedy to treat people in ain in such an inhumane way. As some said here..those that really need it seem to be the ones denied. A friend of his told us to hire an attorney even though they take a percentage of your first check and to be sure that he/she will only take from the first. It took him 3 years but obtained it. Many times a mental disease is not taken with the same seriousness as physical because it's not always apparent. Most people would prefer to continue working and carrying on life in a normal way but the rules of SS don't seem to be aware of that fact. My wish for you is peace. Regards....Geo


You have been LIED to about how much attorney's take for their fee. AND How the process works. I suggest researching this yourself. DO NOT BELIEVE what you have been told. It is a DIRTY NASTY FIGHT. YOU HAVE TO HAVE YOUR GUARD UP TO KEEP FROM BEING CAUSED TO MISS DEADLINES even.

I would suggest contacting this organization. It is a FREE service.
http://www.thedisabilitydigest.com/interviewrequestP.htm?inf_contact_key=971207dd81cbcf09b4763aa5d5e5df36f18db8baf342520fe1b8a37f0754c46c

The Appeals are NOT to show being Sincere. Social Security TRIES to TRIP people up so they do not get the Disability Income.

You need to read About everything on here: https://www.ssa.gov/myaccount/

The above is the website to get the facts about how much Attorneys are paid. They do NOT take from ONLY the first check. That is LIE number 1 that you were told. An Attorney can get the Maximum of $6,000.00. It is NOT based on an individual check. Here is the FACTUAL info - https://www.disability-benefits-help.org/blog/exactly-how-your-social-security-attorney-is-paid

I strongly suggest Contacting the disability digest people. I have a physical disability with my spine, knees and a left wrist. I had to go through medical care and I had to FIGHT to get followup appointments. The Social Security Disability process is just as Corrupt as what is being revealed about the Higher ups in the FBI. Don't let anyone fool you. I was evaluated by a Social Security Doctor. HE FLAT OUT LIED in his report of what he did with me. He claimed to have done a Pin Prick Test. HE did NO SUCH TEST. AND He was NOT given My full medical report FROM SOCIAL SECURITY. Your son will NEED to get ALL Medical information about himself. He needs to keep copies and give copies to an attorney. The initial paperwork to fill out is EXTREMELY extensive. If he has no one dependable to fill out this information, I would recommend an attorney.

DO NOT REFER TO WHOM EVER HAS TOLD YOU THESE LIES ABOUT HOW MUCH AN ATTORNEY IS PAID. AND THE PURPOSE OF THE APPEALS. Those are to "Chase" people away. I had 1 appeal and then I had to wait the LONG wait for the Hearing with a Judge. I started my claim August 4, 2015. I was evaluated by the Social Security Doc Oct 20, 2015. I received my denial letter on Dec 18, 2015. I had a hearing FINALLY on Dec 6, 2017. I have heard that it can take up to 1 year before a check is seen after the Hearing. When it came to my appeal, it took them LESS than 10 days for them to DENY again. I have severe scoliosis. In Oct 2015 my spine had a 39 degree Cobb curve. As of October 2017 it had become a 45 degree Cobb curve. AND the doctor I was seeing at a Spine Center, when I asked to have her sign for me to get the parking placard from DMV for Handicap parking, she would ONLY sign for me to get the TEMPORARY Handicap one. My spine is NOT a Temporary injury. It is PERMANENT. That is ONE example of the Corruption I experienced. AND another person in this group of PROFESSIONALS, when asked how my request for her to sign this form went, she stated, "That is weird".

I did my research about Attorneys. I got lucky with the one I chose. I had him secured to handle my case Dec 23, 2015.

I wish your son good luck.

Mind you, I have NOT SEEN ANY MONEY YET.

Carole Shay


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> It's crazy how some people fight for years to get disability and others can get it the first time that they apply.
> I do believe that some get it that don't need it while others that truly do need it don't. It's quite sad actually. They should have people that actually do something to stop the fraud. Just my humble opinion.


You are right. There are people who are getting by with fraud.

I had to fight through the process to get proper care. I found through my OWN RESEARCH that the person who read the Social Security Doctor x-rays IS in the SAME building as the Doctor I was seeing. Smells BAD to me. I even had to be careful to NOT get "TRAPPED" into an appointment that was NOT approved by my insurance. I caught that one so I DID NOT HAVE TO PAY FOR THE APPOINTMENT. I called and cancelled the appointment. It was WHEN I CALLED that the request for the approval was sent to my insurance. NO APOLOGIES EITHER.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Congratulations Carole! It is beginning to seem to me that the government just wants old folks and disabled ones to move out of the country and be quiet. Nice find on the yarn, wow! You just never know what you will find in the dollar stores. Have fun making the blankets for your grandsons~


No, they do not want "us" to move. They want us either sadly dead or just quiet.

Thank you for your well wishes. I will have fun making these blankets.


----------

